# Thankyou very much (not)



## catcoonz

I would like to say a huge Thankyou to the evil person who has tarnished my name and the rescue with nasty comments on facebook.

Thankyou from the cats and kittens i have helped in the past as sadly with people like this in the world lying i will now struggle to help more cats in the future.

I hope you are very proud of yourselves and just to clarify that i do not receive cash donations, and never have i been given hundreds of pounds to spend on myself, i do receive cat food and litter plus toys which the cats are very greatful for.

Some people are just born to be evil basxxds and i hope you get struck down.

I will find out who you are eventually and will finally meet this evil so and so in court as this is slander.

Thankyou to all who have supported me in the past, sadly some people are pure evil.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Oh that is awful!! 

I can't believe anyone would do that, not for any reason. 

I haven't seen it as the Facebook page seems to have been taken down?? 

What did it say? I really hope this will not tarnish the work of Grace Haven as there are so many cats relying on your help  xxx

EDIT: Found the link to the page now, can't see anything bad on there at the moment, hopefully it has all been deleted!!?


----------



## Ang2

Sorry to hear this. Some people are just wicked!


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly this has finished the rescue. I cant see away forward from this and this has upset me so much.

I have worked so hard to get this far and for what an evil former member to just stab me in the back after all the help i gave them.

well im not helping anybody anymore, ive had enough.


----------



## sarahecp

CC that is shocking  sad  and very nasty  

I'm really saddened by what person has done  not only to you but to the cats and kittens you have there needing homes. 

I've had a look on fb and cannot see anything so must have been removed by one of the admins.


----------



## Ang2

CC don't let them win! You have done SO MUCH for the cats and people who really know you, know the truth.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

What?! What's being said CC????


----------



## shetlandlover

Oh my god, who would do that? 

Don't give up please, what you do is wonderful. 

Name and shame, I say. Anyone who'd try to ruin a rescue is a selfish person indeed.


----------



## MCWillow

CC theres nothing on there now, so its been dealt with very quickly - _one_ sad person cant bring you down when so _many_ people know what a wonderful selfless job you do xx


----------



## tincan

catcoonz said:


> I would like to say a huge Thankyou to the evil person who has tarnished my name and the rescue with nasty comments on facebook.
> 
> Thankyou from the cats and kittens i have helped in the past as sadly with people like this in the world lying i will now struggle to help more cats in the future.
> 
> I hope you are very proud of yourselves and just to clarify that i do not receive cash donations, and never have i been given hundreds of pounds to spend on myself, i do receive cat food and litter plus toys which the cats are very greatful for.
> 
> Some people are just born to be evil basxxds and i hope you get struck down.
> 
> I will find out who you are eventually and will finally meet this evil so and so in court as this is slander.
> 
> Thankyou to all who have supported me in the past, sadly some people are pure evil.


.....

WTF (sorry) is going on ???

Funny how this **** is appearing , yet again .... however f/b does bring out the Wank---ers in society ......

I will always support your charity , as will many others ..... so just fek those that don't CC ..... not worth the stuff you scrape off your shoe (((( CC))))


----------



## catcoonz

Its not on my fb page, its on other places.

Ang, i need people to rehome from me not just off the forum but all over the country, I now know who has done this and if i get my hands on them they are going to be very sorry.

How do you carry on after this has happened, i cant see anyway forward, i was just getting the rescue out in the world.


----------



## we love bsh's

Wow!! and I wonder who this might just be sorry but its a bit damn obvious from where im sat :mad5:


----------



## PetloverJo

Please don't let this evil biatch stop all the good work your are doing. 

They are sad and twisted and all the time money and effort that YOU have put into it, should not be stopped by this infantile individual who clearly doesn't give 2 hoots about cats/kittens if they are willing to slander your name on Facebook.

I can't imagine how angry and upset you are, especially when you go out of your way to help members on here no matter what.

Big Hugs. X


----------



## Mese

Hun I dont know whats been said or by who , but this is NOT the end

You do such good work for those kitties , dont let one miserable evil git change that

Post a statement that we can all copy and share on our FB pages , and ask our friends to share it on too ... YOU WILL WIN , we wont allow any other outcome , bank on it


----------



## muffin789

Oh, CC, no!!! 

How utterly despicable and low. I haven't seen the comments in question, and tbh wouldn't want to as my blood would boil, but this is just awful!

I'm sure I'm not the only person here really hoping you will carry on with the amazing work you've been doing - there are lots of cats who wouldn't have found new, amazing homes without your love and care.

If there is anything at all I can do to help, please let me know. I'm very good at the sleuthing side of things, and have experience of having to take former business partners to court (and winning!!).

Sending you huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

I go offline for 10 minutes and its all kicked off. Can someone tell me what's happened? I'm not following


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> Wow!! and I wonder who this might just be sorry but its a bit damn obvious from where im sat :mad5:


......

Damn right hun .... maybe a pair of judgemental bugga's ..... if i am wrong then i apologise ..... to much of a co-incidence for my liking 

CC you pick yourself up my love , you dust yourself down , and you continue to do what you know to be right for those cats ....


----------



## Gertrude

I dont know anything about this or your FB page but didn't want to read & run!

Dont stop, otherwise the bas-turds win, take care xx

Oh, and sue the ass off the creep!


----------



## spid

DOn't let the b*ggers get you down!


----------



## we love bsh's

tincan said:


> ......
> 
> Damn right hun .... maybe a pair of judgemental bugga's ..... if i am wrong then i apologise ..... to much of a co-incidence for my liking
> 
> CC you pick yourself up my love , you dust yourself down , and you continue to do what you know to be right for those cats ....


I hear through the grape vine im wrong in what/who I was thinking in that case I apologise.


----------



## catcoonz

I will write something tomorrow, right now im just too upset and worried for the cats/kittens in rescue.

I will bounce back and if anything this will make me stronger. xx


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> I will write something tomorrow, right now im just too upset and worried for the cats/kittens in rescue.
> 
> I will bounce back and if anything this will make me stronger. xx


Get some sleep cc tomorrows another day..chin up!


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> I hear through the grape vine im wrong in what/who I was thinking in that case I apologise.


......

I don't have the grapevine , but i too apologise if i am wrong in my assumption ....

I only go from the gut ( not always right ) but most times it's good...

I still stand by CC , carrying on .... there will always be the ******---s , who like to spoil , the good that is being done


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> I will write something tomorrow, right now im just too upset and worried for the cats/kittens in rescue.
> 
> I will bounce back and if anything this will make me stronger. xx


Indeed - you should be standing tall as you have done nothing wrong and saved so many lives!!! xxxx

The person who has done this is an immature idiot who needs to get their facts straight


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Dont know whats been going on, but anyone who works tirelessly rescuing and finding homes for animals is far from bad in my book.

whoever it is just says it all really, having a personal axe to grind may be one thing, doing it at the expense of animals who cant help themselves is another.

Just wanted to offer a word of support.


----------



## we love bsh's

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont know whats been going on, but anyone who works tirelessly rescuing and finding homes for animals is far from bad in my book.
> 
> whoever it is just says it all really, having a personal axe to grind may be one thing, doing it at the expense of animals who cant help themselves is another.
> 
> Just wanted to offer a word of support.


That is so true.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

we love bsh's said:


> That is so true.


Just think its dispicable to use and do something like that even if they do have a grievance whatever that may be real or imagined.

Just shows what type of person someone is to use something like this, especailly if they are supposed to care for animals in the first place.


----------



## catcoonz

I hope they grind their axe sharp as im going to swing it over their neck.

Guess the only way to annoy them even more is to rescue more cats, so thats what im going to do, im going to mention every single cat with photo's just to really get on their nerves.

If this person wishes to come round please do but you will not stop me helping cats in need. You are a selfish low life who has only hurt rescue cats more than they needed. You WILL NOT STOP ME..........

Anyway, just to clarify a few issues that everybody knows anyway.

1. Yes, i am a registered breeder, have been for many years, even whilst i was hand rearing for another cat charity.

2. I am NOT a registered charity, i fund this myself and i DO receive kind donations for the CATS ONLY, like food and litter. My own cats have different food from the rescue cats where i can prove all of my recipts if anybody wishes to view these.

3. I have NOT recieved hundreds of pounds in cash donations, as i am always HONEST and tell people i am not a registered charity.

4. I DO know my own address, and i have never given anybody 2 different addresses as that would clearly be very stupid.

5. This person has their facts wrong, i have now rehomed 42 rescue cats and the only reason i started the rescue was after i collected Grace and Raven. It is not my fault 42 cats needed care as their owners couldnt provide it, well 41 really as Minstrel had an owner.

I havent held back any information, if people ask me a question i will answer honestly, i do not see the need to lie or decieve people as thats when you have to remember a lie and my memory is very poor.

I will continue (out of spite) to rehome as many rescue cats/kittens as i can, just to annoy this person more.

You cant and will not stop me, if anything i thankyou for making me stronger.


----------



## MCWillow

Some people just need to grow up actually.

I didnt see the posts, but I imagine the people that did will be of the same age and maturity as the person that posted the lies. In other words - no-one that can make any difference to the good that CC does, and will continue to do.

Actions speak louder than words. The actions of CC speak volumes, and the actions of the person that chose to post about her do too. And the actions of both are on the WWW for all to see :yesnod:


----------



## Jonescat

Lord knows what is going on but that is so much more like the Catcoonz we know and love! Dust yourself down, have a cup of tea and give 'em hell.


----------



## we love bsh's

No one for one minute believes a word of it cc I remember in the beginning you refusing help as you wanted to fund it yourself its only as the levels of cats are at brimming point you accepted help.

I can see straight through the bitter twisted person with old grudges.

Facebook eh it can be a useful tool but also a huge hinder with the kind that use it.


----------



## Treaclesmum

we love bsh's said:


> No one for one minute believes a word of it cc I remember in the beginning you refusing help as you wanted to fund it yourself its only as the levels of cats are at brimming point you accepted help.
> 
> I can see straight through the bitter twisted person with old grudges.
> 
> Facebook eh it can be a useful tool but also a huge hinder with the kind that use it.


I remember that too CC when you wouldn't even accept any donations at the start.  But any rescue will run out of funds eventually if people don't put back into the pot, of course. Just ignore the nasty comments of someone who clearly has got their facts screwed up. I guess this just teaches you to be careful who you trust  xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Anyway to this person :dita:

Ive always wanted to use this symbol.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Anyway to this person :dita:
> 
> Ive always wanted to use this symbol.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Staysee

I wouldnt let this stop you CC, the cats and kittens need you, whatever was posted was only words and they are gone, any damage is reversible by the rehoming of cats/kittens!




P.S. To those of you thinking it was me, get your facts straight before pointing your fingers.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou Staysee.

It wasnt Staysee, it was Rabbitmonkey & Co.


----------



## Jansheff

Just ignore them. Whatever it was is really not worth getting upset about. The web and facebook in particular is peopled by ars*h*les who have no brains and consequently nothing better to do with their time. 

I have a vague recollection of someone on here going on about lack of an address or something on your website - yeah - like people are really going to publicise their address online for t*rds like that to get hold of. 

Sorry, don't usually use bad language. 

:dita::dita::dita::dita::dita::dita: Woo! I always wanted to do that as well!


----------



## dancemagicdance

I think it's clear to all how dedicated you are, there will always be someone trying to hold you back but at least this person's reasons seemed to be more spite(and incorrect facts) rather than you actually doing anything wrong! The post has now been deleted though, I'm sure that anyone who was going to take the post seriously would at least google the rescue and then PF pages would come up and their minds would be quickly changed!!


----------



## we love bsh's

Was the post from a known account of a new one?


----------



## cats galore

Staysee said:


> I wouldnt let this stop you CC, the cats and kittens need you, whatever was posted was only words and they are gone, any damage is reversible by the rehoming of cats/kittens!
> 
> P.S. To those of you thinking it was me, get your facts straight before pointing your fingers.


staysee, i can honestly say that there were two people i thought might have been involved in this - you were not one of them. one was t******o, the other was rabbitmonkey. it appears my gut instincts were correct about RB. you have enough to deal with grieving for your Nan, without being so bitter as to do this. i think you have far more decency in you than to cause problems for these poor cats and would rather help CC than cause trouble for her. hope you are coping with the loss of your Nan, it's so hard to deal with but time really is a great healer xx


----------



## Lel

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Staysee.
> 
> It wasnt Staysee, it was Rabbitmonkey & Co.


What a pathetic thing to do. She supposedly left this forum months ago. Why is she still worrying about you?

CC you do not just to justify yourself to anyone.

I have never seen you asking for donations for anything other than an adoption fee. (Which is perfectly normal).

Frankly if someone was making such defamatory comments, reporting all those involved to Facebook would be the very least I would do. I would also take screenshots of everything as evidence in case I wanted to purse it further.

Recent court cases have shown people can *not* write whatever they please on social media with zero consequences.


----------



## cats galore

Lel said:


> What a pathetic thing to do. She supposedly left this forum months ago. Why is she still worrying about you?
> 
> CC you do not just to justify yourself to anyone.
> 
> I have never seen you asking for donations for anything other than an adoption fee. (Which is perfectly normal).
> 
> Frankly if someone was making such defamatory comments, reporting all those involved to Facebook would be the very least I would do. I would also take screenshots of everything as evidence in case I wanted to purse it further.
> 
> Recent court cases have shown people can *not* write whatever they please on social media with zero consequences.


can i just say that CC never even wanted an adoption fee off me for Bailey.she just wanted a good home for him. i chose to give her a donation but she didn't want it. she has been funding everything herself as best she can. this person (RB) is so pathetic it is laughable


----------



## ChinaBlue

I am pleased you have decided to keep going CC - your services are invaluable and you have saved/will save so many cats from being PTS or being dumped/suffering. I think it is obvious from previous posts that you have a lot of people who will stand up for and by you. 

You carrying on your work with these rescues is the biggest slap in the face to those who would criticize - I can only assume they must feel so worthless themselves they need to try to bring someone down to their level.

You go girl!!


----------



## danniandnala

Cc I really can't believe anyone would do this...what a set of Bastards...
Really hope you carry on rescuing also giving advice when you can...
You are a very special woman you really are..and the ones that love you believe in you and try and support and listen when we can...

If you need to talk anytime Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeymummy32

I can't believe how low some scumbags will sink. I'm so sorry to hear that you have had this happen to you, you of all people, who goes out of her way and bends over backwards to help the needy cats & kittens of this society. I'm glad to read that you are able to bounce back though - if you hadn't then you'd have let them win, and that's not what anyone wants. 
You do a genuinely amazing job and for that you should be proud. Here's another :dita: for those slanderous horrible people. Keep up the wonderful work CC, you're the best xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I am sorry to hear that. I think you do great work and you only have to look at Angel to see that. Also seeing little Pippin the other day when she was purring away was lovely to see. As a thank you for looking after Hattie and Eric I will be sending some stuff next week (when my credit card month starts again).


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou Fiji im glad you and your daughter enjoyed playing with pippin.
I helped you with hattie as a favour to you, i honestly dont expect anything in return as i enjoy helping people and cats where i can.


----------



## shetlandlover

Who's RM? I think I may slightly remember but obviously not made much of an impression.

Why the heck would they do that? they are not even on this forum anymore so what's your rescue got to do with them, 

Chin up. Those who try to put you down, are beneath you.


----------



## crispycat

Whilst I can really appreciate the hurt caused and emotions running high - I do really feel that coming onto a public forum to discuss it really does not acheive anything - there are proper channels to deal with issues like this and a public forum isn't one of them. Just my opinion!

In the short while I have been here I have noticed that the threads that get the most posts have nothing to do with the real pet issues and more about bashing someone - however much they might deserve it i just do not think this is the place.

Having worked with young people for years - this reminds me of all the playground stuff that used to go on. My feeling is if one wouldn't discuss/make so called jokes(have seen this being passed off as such on many threads) than one shouldn't do it hiding behind a screen.

I have complete and utter respect for what cc does and all the people here who genuinely take the time to help people.

cc i really hope this gets resolved thru proper legal channels of which there are many.
This is purely my opinion and i do not wish to be pursuaded otherwise.


----------



## j4nfr4n

cc i have'nt known of you for long but the things i have read about you doing and the lengths you have gone to help these poor cats and kittens even i can see what fantastic work you. everyday talking to Sal your name crops up all to the good i must say these so called humans are just jealous scum with nothing better to do with their time:thumbdown:keep up the brilliant work you do and keep smiling stuff the lot of them:ciappa:


----------



## merlin12

wow!!! I don´t log on one evening and I find this thread the next morning.

First of all, "Silence is the best answer...."

CC, it´s not the people that don´t know you and that have shown the whole fórum what they are that should worry you at all, it´s the opinión of those you love and respect. If your concience is clear (and I´m sure it is), you really don´t need to give any explanations. Only frustrated and sad people with a lot of time in their hands start a hate campaign and you have the testimonies of all those you´ve helped to back you up. So why give such people even a momento of worry?

You are doing what a lot of people won´t do and what a lot of people want to do but can´t. So just keep on giving so many cats happy endings.


----------



## Treaclesmum

cats galore said:


> can i just say that CC never even wanted an adoption fee off me for Bailey.she just wanted a good home for him. i chose to give her a donation but she didn't want it. she has been funding everything herself as best she can. this person (RB) is so pathetic it is laughable


Same here - I got my lovely Gracie for free!! For a British Blue who loves cuddles and is actually descended from champion lines, thats awesome, and Gracie sends purry cuddles to her furry godmother!  xxxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

Right firstly you dont need to justify yourself so stop!

secondly just rise above it - words are just words at the end of the day if you allow it to affect you this much then maybe walk away.

thirdly just keep a log, screen shots, photo's of screens etc so that if and when you do take action then you will have the evidence 

fourthly just breathe smile and go meh!! some people feel justified in what they do, and some cant see when they are "bullying" someone, and when they are like this getting upset is pointless (as I have learn't) as some cant see the woods for the trees x 

p.s. see you on Saturday


----------



## suzy93074

Not aware of anything on FB didnt even realise you had a page on there  but just wanted to say dont let nasty jealous people bring you down CC....I have only ever read good things about you and the cats you rescue on this forum - for anyone to be trying to ruin you because of the good you do is just a reflection on themselves and shows they really do not have the cats best interests at heart.....dust yourself off and keep going the kitties need you


----------



## vivien

cats galore said:


> can i just say that CC never even wanted an adoption fee off me for Bailey.she just wanted a good home for him. i chose to give her a donation but she didn't want it. she has been funding everything herself as best she can. this person (RB) is so pathetic it is laughable


The same here if I had one of her white girls kittens. I don't know what is going on and I haven't read all the thread but whoever said things about CC should be ashamed of themselves. CC is an angel in my eyes and helps so many cats. And us when we need it. I hope the barstuards have some really bad karma. If I had seen it they would have had a real mouthful off me. I am so angry on CCs behalf. I have a saying if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing. Please keep up your good work CC. I was scouring the net for MCs again  I will keep my eye on your page now.

Viv xx


----------



## monkeymummy32

CC, your FB page seems to have vanished....have you taken it down because of all this??? xx


----------



## catcoonz

Viv, my black smoke queen is due kittens end may, im really looking forward to her babies arriving.

I can understand why some people think i should have kept quiet, maybe i should have but then i have a right to defend the rescue. Would walking away have been seen as a worse thing, well i dont know.
If i kept quiet people may have thought its true as i would be defending myself, if i defend myself i am again wrong.

All i know is i spent my own time and petrol collecting Grace & Raven, Grace came with pedigree certificate so i was able to contact the breeder, we agreed Grace could be rehomed and aslong as i sent a photo of Grace to the breeder to ensure spaying was done, the breeder was happy for this. However, i did not receive any payments for either cat.
I could easily have advertised Grace and got £100 for her, but i didnt, i done what was best for Grace and received nothing in return, this is how it should be.

I have only just put an adoption fee of £50 per kitten to cover half the costs, this is so i can help more in the rescue, yes i do like a quick turnover with kittens like any rescue would during the summer as there are so many kittens needing to come in.

I dont have a donate money now link on the website for the reasons that i started rescue through the love and enjoyment of working with cats and the fact i am not a registered charity.

Anyway, today is another day, a list of cats/kittens to get through, cats to get ready for their new homes.

Thankyou for all your support, guess the rescue needs to be a registered charity which is the plan for now.


----------



## catcoonz

monkeymummy32 said:


> CC, your FB page seems to have vanished....have you taken it down because of all this??? xx


No, nothing should have been removed. Will find out whats going on. x


----------



## monkeymummy32

catcoonz said:


> No, nothing should have been removed. Will find out whats going on. x


Phew! Maybe I'm just being blind but I can't find it anymore!


----------



## cats galore

i've still got the grace haven fb page, not that i have ever liked facebook for the reasons CC is experiencing. in my mind it can be a very nasty, evil place.


----------



## danniandnala

I couldn't find it either xx 

Cc really hope you are ok today...you do such wonderful things and its not the cats/kittens that are lucky it'd everyone who is honoured to be chosen to have one off of you...if you didn't do what you do I can't imagine the things that could of happened to all that you've saved you truly are a special lady and I for one adore ya just wish I was closer so. Could give you a massive hug xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

I found fb ok, nothing has changed and i can assure you nothing will. xx


----------



## spid

The FB rescue page is very much up and running.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

We may have had our differences and little problems with things recently but I certainly wouldn't go around on facebook bad mouthing you or the rescues that you do. Some people just really are 100%selfish in everything they do and believe they are at no fault for anything and its everyone else who should be blamed. 

If I had a problem I would say it straight to the person I had the problem with...not behind their backs, on another website that just screams cowardice in my opinion. facebook is one of the worst sites but I use it to keep in contact with friends and family. I get abuse on it daily so I know how tiring it is and how it can knock your confidence.

Don't let them get to you and continue to do what you do. They will get their just deserts when karma comes knocking.

P.s what is the facebook link? I shall go give it a like


----------



## catcoonz

My aim is to manage to rehome 100 this year and become a registered charity.
I think once a registered charity it will be easier to cope with, although i have seen afew people set up their own rescue lately.

Rescue's dont need to compete with each other, they should work together for the cats.

Spid, thankyou for doing a great job on FB, website and everything else you help me with. xx


----------



## cats galore

GeorgiiePixie said:


> P.s what is the facebook link? I shall go give it a like


if you look on this thread you will find the link to fb

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/305015-grace-haven-rescue-now-facebook.html


----------



## merlin12

You have the right to vent of course but in my case what I meant is that these trouble makers sometimes just want to cause conflicts.

On the other hand registered or not, I feel people should have paid a fee, even a small one. You have too many costs with the cats and for you to keep doing things, anyone who takes a cat should make a small donation. This is just my opinion, I read a few people who adopted cats from your shelter. I´m sure both parties agreed it was ok but you are not a bank (except you have millions stowed away).


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Sadly this has finished the rescue. I cant see away forward from this and this has upset me so much.
> 
> I have worked so hard to get this far and for what an evil former member to just stab me in the back after all the help i gave them.
> 
> well im not helping anybody anymore, ive had enough.


CC: reading this from you makes me want to weep; you must understand that there are a lot of sick trolls on these so-called social networking sites who get their kicks from s**t-stirring and backstabbing. There are cases where people (youngsters) have committed suicide. It is bullying, pure and simple and bullying is now a serious offence with a custodial sentence. These so-called 'keyboard heroes' sit behind their screens all day and say things they would not have the bottle to say to you in person. Don't even think of giving up because of some sad loser. XXXX ((())) XXXX You are worth a hundred of them and we all know it!!!


----------



## monkeymummy32

Ignore me, I've just found it!!


----------



## catcoonz

I ask for a donation now to help out, i have been given cat food, litter, blankets, toys etc so the feeding costs are low for me.

I foster cats aswell and ask for £20 per week per cat, this also goes towards the rescue vet bills but yes i agree adoption fees do help as this way i get half back on each cat/kitten so my own money will last twice aslong.

I am lucky that i can do overtime at work so this also goes towards the rescue.

Everybody has supported me for so long and been so generous, i wont let anybody down, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Its not on my fb page, its on other places.
> 
> Ang, i need people to rehome from me not just off the forum but all over the country, I now know who has done this and if i get my hands on them they are going to be very sorry.
> 
> How do you carry on after this has happened, i cant see anyway forward, i was just getting the rescue out in the world.


If you know who it is, you should do something...bullying (which is what it is) is becoming a serious offence. I know it's a hassle and stressful to pursue something like this, but you need a PUBLIC APOLOGY from them, miserable worms.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

just liked the facebook page but also now having a good cry to myself
just read what happened to Toula  :crying:


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would've happily paid £100 for Gracie if necessary as she is the perfect addition to our family  xx

But the important thing for all these cats is they are safe now from awful conditions and being loved and enjoying life again  xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Toula, sadly was dumped in a box, she was very lucky. I cried that night aswell but she is doing well now.

I think sometimes rescue is very emotional to deal with, its all ups and downs but the feeling of when a rescue does find its own loving home there is no better feeling in the world.

I will learn to be thicker skinned has been a bit of a sad week with Libby but the bright side is Eric, Pudsey, Pippin, Libby all have great homes to go to and for this i am very greatful.

Better do more photo's of Pippin and Libby as i promised those 2 days ago.


----------



## vivien

Not changing the subject ( I am :blushing: ) I can't wait to see your black smoke babies. I found a breeder yesterday but she is too far away ( Birmingham ) she has MCs and NFC babies beautifull. What colour babies do you think your girl will have. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

TM, i rescued Grace so i knew she would find a loving home, never in my mind did i want anything for her except for what she has already.
I rescue for the cats not for what i can gain. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

vivien said:


> Not changing the subject ( I am :blushing: ) I can't wait to see your black smoke babies. I found a breeder yesterday but she is too far away ( Birmingham ) she has MCs and NFC babies beautifull. What colour babies do you think your girl will have.
> 
> Viv xx


Ohhh, mc's, i think we can do a subject change, this thread is starting to be a bit doom and gloom. 

well i will have silver tabby and black silvers. Sadly no blue silvers as i only have 1 queen who can give me that colour and she isnt being helpful at the moment. Guess now is the time for photo's. xx


----------



## tincan

It's only 154.5 miles Viv , nice daytrip out


----------



## tincan

catcoonz said:


> Ohhh, mc's, i think we can do a subject change, this thread is starting to be a bit doom and gloom.
> 
> well i will have silver tabby and black silvers. Sadly no blue silvers as i only have 1 queen who can give me that colour and she isnt being helpful at the moment. Guess now is the time for photo's. xx


......

Photo's are a good idea  Lots plz xx


----------



## vivien

Oooooh they sound gorgeous I am giving up with red as everytime I go for red something goes wrong  I can't wait to see your babies when they are born 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Not very good photo's but i will do many more today.


----------



## catcoonz

I will go through emails from owners and show you photo's of her last litter, this will give you an idea of what she will have.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, bit slow today. These kittens are all under 6 months old.


----------



## catcoonz

13 weeks old.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, bit slow today. These kittens are all under 6 months old.


omg omg omg omg omg omg omg  
that last little kitty is GORGEOUS :001_wub:

its also strange that his name is Alfie as that is one of the names we had narrowed down to for Dexter


----------



## catcoonz

Much better being up somebody elses curtains. xx


----------



## welshjet

Easy to say but know its hard to do, ignore them all , its probably boils down to jealously.

You do fab work CC - keep it up.

Now back to the important bit

Those cats are beautiful xxxx


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, bit slow today. These kittens are all under 6 months old.


They're huge xx


----------



## catcoonz

Female at 8 months old, obviously males get bigger.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, bit slow today. These kittens are all under 6 months old.


They are Lush :001_tt1: I would've got an MC by now if I didn't know how much extra space I would need to keep one!! :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074

Wow they are lushhhhhhhhhh:001_wub:.....one day I will get an MC ....I love them :drool:


----------



## tincan

:devil:


Treaclesmum said:


> They are Lush :001_tt1: I would've got an MC by now if I didn't know how much extra space I would need to keep one!! :laugh:


.........

Awwww TM i'm sure you have room for one , I would'nt be without my two , soon to 3 but the new baby is a BSH Variant , see i am forward planning here , 3 is an odd number i like things to be even , so the door is always open for no-4 ....... Go on how can you resist :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp

CC, your Coonies are absolutely stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: the more I see and hear of MC's the more I fall in love with them 

We're still hoping to add one to our family September/October time if our financial circumstances are the same as they are now, but the timing is not right at the moment with holidays and busy periods at work  as the saying goes, all good things come to those who wait 

Watch out CC I may start stalking you for one of your beautiful kittens


----------



## oliviarussian

I usually never get involved with all the childish, backstabbing crap that sometimes rears it's ugly head on the forums as I feel it is giving them the attention they are craving....... But I have to say on this occasion how very, very angry this has made me... the sheer amount of disrespect, trouble and nastiness this one person has caused over the last 6 months or so just beggars belief!!

This relentless drip, drip of poison and determination to tarnish reputations and ruin relationships is so despicable, low and cowardly that I just cannot fathom what is going on in their head.... And to now try and rubbish good deeds and belittle the efforts of someone who is rescuing and making a real difference to the lives of the cats that comes into their care is just so twisted and evil that she is in danger of doing, real permanent damage.... CC do NOT allow this to happen, I can imagine how upsetting and disheartening this must be for you but you don't need to defend yourself, explain your actions or justify anything to anybody... Just carry on doing what you're doing safe in the knowledge that there are 41 little lives out there that have been changed forever x


----------



## vivien

Oh CC those kittens are gorgeous. I would love to have one of your kittens if that is ok with you. I can't wait for them to be born now to see their cute little faces.

Viv xx


----------



## jill3

This is so sad. I have only read a little as I am on Holiday and have borrowed the Internet for a few minutes.
I really pray that you won,t give up your rescue.
your Are a Angel from the heavens that have helped so many cats and kittens. You also have given happiness to so may people who have adopted from you.
It is a pleasure to read your stories and the many Happy endings.
Sometimes they are sad and we cry but often our tears are from happiness.

You are the reason many people come to the forum to hear your stories and also help where possible.

Sending you some positive vibes from Turkey and hope you will some come bouncing back xx


----------



## catcoonz

Jill3, thankyou, and can you please send some nice weather to us from Turkey. xx 

Viven, You may even have found your perfect kitten by the time these are ready but it would give me great pleasure if one of my babies was to be homed with you. xx

Anything found from now on will be saved, printed and sent to a solicitor.


----------



## welshjet

catcoonz said:


> Jill3, thankyou, and can you please send some nice weather to us from Turkey. xx


Dont bank on it CC - I do believe its :yikes:raining :yikes: out there at mo :thumbdown:

On the other note, definately keep anything xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, no keep the Turkish weather then, dont need any more rain.


----------



## Cosmills

Well wot a **** ..... How anyone could say anything bad about you and the tremendous work you do is beyond me ... Karma is a wonderful thing CC ... Don't let the shits in this life get you down ... You have my support 100% .. Chin up girl ... Sending massive hugs and support your way .... And A big FOok you to the little creature that has upset you ... Knobhead .... Sorry if my swearing offends anyone


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

People can be cruel! Who's RM? 
Did they used to be on here?


----------



## MollyMilo

This is shocking  I can't believe anyone that was a part of PF, loved cats and wanted the best for them would play such a roll in this and try to sabotage all the hard work you've put in 

Just keep doing what you are doing CC xx


----------



## Jenny1966

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Staysee.
> 
> It wasnt Staysee, it was Rabbitmonkey & Co.


I can't believe this pathetic, immature little girl is still causing grief  She really does need to grow up and get on with her life!!

CC don't ever worry what insignificant people say, FB is a means to an end for idiots! ...... so easy to slag people off without having to say it face to face. Bloody chicken's way out!!

We all know what an amazing job you do, so just carry on doing what you have been doing :thumbup:

Oh and keep smiling


----------



## Cazzer

What a peurile person she is showing herself to be. There really must be something lacking in her life to do this. Rise above it all CC and keep on going. You've done an amazing job for all those cats in a very short space of time, you ought to be feeling proud of your achievements.

Ps kittens are gorgeous I nearly caved in when I saw autumn rose looking for a home last year but I didn't want to contact you and risk being told no!


----------



## catcoonz

Autumn Rose was the best of the litter, i was going to keep her as my next queen but i didnt have a stud to use her with, i regret her going.

Her mum will be mated next year as i like to keep a year inbetween kittening so the mum has a nice break. xx


----------



## colliemerles

_only just seen this thread, shocking !!! what a nasty person, 
CC i am glad you havent let this sad person win, we are all 100% behind you,keep up your brilliant work xxxxxx_


----------



## Jesthar

Oooh, how petty... 










Actually, in terms of the internet, that would be a pretty serious threat to them should the need arise - a trained computer geek can find out an awful lot very quickly when roused. And right now, I'm pretty roused, I can tell you! :mad5:

CC, sad to say there will always be people who disparage even the most noble intentioned of individuals, usually for a very petty reason. Not much to be done about that, sadly, or for anyone who choses to believe them, other than stick to the facts and keep the evidence in case it is needed. Maybe put some of the clarification stuff on your Facebook About page and on the website just to make sure people get the message? 

Has facebook removed the offensive posts now? If not, where can I find them and report them? :devil:

Oh, and one final thought for the culprits:


----------



## dougal22

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Staysee.
> 
> It wasnt Staysee, it was *Rabbitmonkey* & Co.


Oh, what a surprise. Not. She still doesn't have a life :lol:



Lel said:


> What a pathetic thing to do. She supposedly left this forum months ago. *Why is she still worrying about you*?
> 
> CC you do not just to justify yourself to anyone.
> 
> I have never seen you asking for donations for anything other than an adoption fee. (Which is perfectly normal).
> 
> Frankly if someone was making such defamatory comments, reporting all those involved to Facebook would be the very least I would do. I would also take screenshots of everything as evidence in case I wanted to purse it further.
> 
> Recent court cases have shown people can *not* write whatever they please on social media with zero consequences.


It's obvious - she hasn't got a life. Once a moron, always a moron 



catcoonz said:


> *I ask for a donation now to help out*, i have been given cat food, litter, blankets, toys etc so the feeding costs are low for me.
> 
> I foster cats aswell and ask for £20 per week per cat, this also goes towards the rescue vet bills but yes i agree adoption fees do help as this way i get half back on each cat/kitten so my own money will last twice aslong.
> 
> I am lucky that i can do overtime at work so this also goes towards the rescue.
> 
> Everybody has supported me for so long and been so generous, i wont let anybody down, onwards and upwards.


And quite right too, money doesn't grow on trees. Never feel guilty asking for a donation. If people want a cat/kitten, they should be prepared to pay. Sometimes, the best things in life are NOT free


----------



## Guest

I can't believe this happened. I have just seen this thread 

Carry on the good work with Grace Haven and I hope the comment was deleted on FB? You are doing fantastic work rescuing the kittens and cats you take in and provide them with a safe haven and find them new homes. Carry on the fantastic work you are doing, please don't give up as it is heart warming reading what you do on here.


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers

This is terrible some sad people have ruined a rescue where hundreds of cats and kittens will get a chance - sados on Facebook no better then cow poo you see in the fields. Complete idiots need a brain.


----------



## we love bsh's

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, how petty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in terms of the internet, that would be a pretty serious threat to them should the need arise - a trained computer geek can find out an awful lot very quickly when roused. And right now, I'm pretty roused, I can tell you! :mad5:
> 
> CC, sad to say there will always be people who disparage even the most noble intentioned of individuals, usually for a very petty reason. Not much to be done about that, sadly, or for anyone who choses to believe them, other than stick to the facts and keep the evidence in case it is needed. Maybe put some of the clarification stuff on your Facebook About page and on the website just to make sure people get the message?
> 
> Has facebook removed the offensive posts now? If not, where can I find them and report them? :devil:
> 
> Oh, and one final thought for the culprits:


lmfao..go step on a lego :lol:


----------



## Tao2

Bloody hell CC, I just did a thread the other week saying that you had been given an undeservedly hard time for doing a fantastic thing, and then this rubbish happens....
You ARE doing a fantastic thing and anyone with half a brain cell (that just about covers even me) has total admiration for you. Chin up....


----------

